
UK Royalty Group Wants Piracy “Cap and Trade” ISP Levy - awa
http://www.zeropaid.com/news/89911/uk-royalty-group-wants-piracy-cap-and-trade-isp-levy/
======
anigbrowl
I will buy into a proposal like this when it comes with a commitment to using
a specific methodology - one biased in favor of maximizing revenue to small
content creators rather than high-profile ones who already derive economic
benefit from celebrity.

However, I do think this is a step in the right direction and worth reading,
because it eschews the usual 'OMG pirates' for a more pragmatic economic
analysis, cautiously endorses the economic benefits of 'fair use' and non-
commercial reuse, and abandons the adversarial approach in pursuit of a more
stable equilibrium.

[http://www.prsformusic.com/creators/news/research/Documents/...](http://www.prsformusic.com/creators/news/research/Documents/Will%20Page%20and%20David%20Touve%20\(2010\)%20Moving%20Digital%20Britain%20Forward%20without%20leaving%20Creative%20Britain%20behind.pdf)

